
No Women on Facebook Board Shows Disconnect  - px
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-02-02/no-women-on-facebook-board-shows-white-male-influence.html
======
zmonkeyz
Disconnect of what? Should you have quotas or should you have the best and
brightest? (not saying that's what at play here but...)

------
gamechangr
May the best man(or woman) win!

